

50 Years of Making Fuzz, The Sound That Defines Rock 'n Roll - bitsai
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/03/50-years-of-making-fuzz-the-sound-that-defines-rock-n-roll/71959/

======
rch
I'm surprised I don't see more startups pitching audio projects. Of course,
maybe they are plenty, but I would have to be a musician to hear about them.

